# chatterbaiting for crappie



## basshunter12

Has anyone ever tried a mini or micro chatterbait for crappie? 
I was just reading an article about using micro chatterbaits for smallmouth


----------



## claytonhaske

basshunter12 said:


> I was just reading an article about using micro chatterbaits for smallmouth


where is this article? i would like to read it. thanks, Clayton
About chatter baits for crappie, i dunno? i just got some 1/16oz chatterbaits and was gonna use them when i go ice fishing.


----------



## basshunter12

The article was in an issue of bassmaster from a few years ago


----------



## spfldbassguy

I've never purposely targeted crappies with a chatterbait before but I have caught a few on a small one in the last 2 or 3 years. I've got other baits that seem to work better for me but using one for crappies could be another option at times. I do recall seeing that article in Bassmasters magazine awhile ago and thought it was a good read.


----------



## Ruminator

My son and I have specifically used the smallest size for crappie. We had them tied onto 4# fluorocarbon. 
The curly tail version wasn't working. but the very light green colored, highly reflective one; that was killing the crappie we found at one large tree in very bright, direct sunlight. 
The lures were throwing tons of reflection, and they create vibrations like no other. So who knows which, or both were the draw...

We both were using the same one and we each caught over thirty crappie with them that early afternoon.
Since then I keep one tied on one of my crappie rods. 

I hope this helps you. :B


----------



## JimmyZ

I haven't bought one of the smaller ones yet. Bass fishing last year in late May I had a 10" crappie smash a big chatter bait. I couldn't believe it. I think good thing for that fish the meal was fake. I had no clue how he planned on swallowing it!


----------

